# 20" Monty 2004



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2003)

nich übel Herr dübel! endlich sind mal gute hochwertige Parts dran. Mehr bilder und Infos gibts hier http://www.webpersonal.net/biketrial/Monty2004E.html


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Juni 2003)

Will auch Gold eloxirte Schrauben für meine Magura!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2003)

vorbau und laufradschrauben sin aus titan, der rest is alu gold. spart gewicht, aber die sion viel zui weich die schrauben..


----------



## konrad (29. Juni 2003)

oh sieht das geil aus!und endlich auch mal ISIS kurbeln!
die die goldenen schrauben sind ja auch der überhammer!
was soll den diese schraube im steuerrohr?
da weiß ich ja,was ich mir nächstes jahr fürn bike hole


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2003)

das is son system dass man den lenker nur um 100° einschlagen kann, dadurch reissen die Leitungen bei nem Sturz nich.. wenn der Lenker überdreht wird..


----------



## b.m. (29. Juni 2003)

8.495 gramm ! wow  gesamtgewicht.. nicht schlecht herr specht! ob das auch hält ?!?
scheint so als wär n brakebooster drangeschweist!
Die Geo wirkt flacher und trotz des geringen gewichts massiver!
na da bin ich ma gespannt! 

 
Börnd


----------



## mtb-trialer (29. Juni 2003)

bah is der rahmen hässlich!...


----------



## billi (29. Juni 2003)

die kettenstreben sehen lang aus


----------



## Fabi (29. Juni 2003)

Es geht noch mehr in gold...


----------



## aramis (30. Juni 2003)

Naja, da haben sich die Spanier ja mal was ganz ordentliches einfallen lassen. Das neue Rahmen-Design ist geil, da kann man nicht meckern. Das hat irgendwas organisches.

Ein paar Inovationen, wie z. B. ISIS, sind ja wirklich gut, aber es ist auch haufenweise Müll dabei, z. B. diese Lenkereinschlagsbegrenzung und die ganzen Titan- und Aluschrauben. Von dem semi-integrierten Steuersatz werden sicher auch nicht alle begeistert sein.

Besonders interessant finde ich ja dieses Bild:






Wenn das mal hält...

Insgesamt ist das echt der Hammer. Ausschlagebend sind natürlich die 8,5 kg. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass das rein fahrtechnisch noch irgendeinen Unterschied zu z. B. 9,5kg macht, aber das in der Hand zu halten ist ja schon geil.
Wenn ich 20" fahren würde, würde das Teil dem 20" Levelboss und dem Echo Team 20" derbe Konkurenz in der Favoritenrolle machen.


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juni 2003)

krass dass es vom Preis her gleich bleiben wird.. trotz titan speichen, Platinum Pro Lager, aluschrauben, carbonspacer etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## little_rivergho (30. Juni 2003)

...und dass man keinen Brakebooster braucht halt ich auch nicht unbedingt fuer sichergestellt. Ich wette die Sockel gehen immernoch auseinander.  Tja - und wenn man dann den Booster raufmacht passen auch nicht mehr die huebschen Schrauben...

Zudem muss ich auch sagen, dass die Kettenstreben recht lang aussehen - aber vielleicht taeuscht das auch nur.

Aber geil aussehen tuts auf jeden Fall! Haette ich auch gerne


----------



## biketrialer (30. Juni 2003)

toto


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (1. Juli 2003)

also ich find das rad potzhässlich! Monty hat's wieder mal geschaft nur die schlechten sachen aus dem bike-sektor zu übernehmen:
integrierter steuersatz, aluschrauben....
für was sind all diese löcher? schutzblech- oder gepäckträger-befestigungen oder die üblichen sollbruchstellen von Monty?  
...und erst der komische stummel mit dem "M"
...und wo sind die scheibenbremsen?

naja, ist ja alles geschmackssache...


----------



## billi (1. Juli 2003)

was ist an einem integriertem steuersatz so schlimm


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Juli 2003)

es is halt unvorteilhaft wenn die lager innerhalb des steuerrohrs sitzen. Wenn der Steuersatz nich gut eingstellt, locker ist etc. und die Lager dann spiel haben, is halt die gefahr groß dass es dir das Steuerrohr ausschlägt. Ausserdem muss man das Steuerrohr dicker machen damit die Lager reinpassen und dadurch is auch wieder mehr Belastung im Bereich Steuerohr/Unterrorh/ Oberrohrverbindung. um dem entgegen zu wirken muss man diesen Bereich nochmal verstärken, is unnötiges gewicht.


----------



## billi (1. Juli 2003)

ajo , aber warum steigen dann die ganzen downhiller und dualer auf 1,5 zoll gabelschäfte um wenn es doch so ******** sein soll  
also ich glaub das es die belastung am steuerrohr net sein kann , aber das mit dem locker werden usw. kann das net auch beim normalen steuersatz kommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (1. Juli 2003)

das mit der belastung beim steuerrohr stimmt vollkommen, wie es der biketrialer erklärt hat. bei den 1.5 zoll ist es so, dass das steuerrohr so groß ist (glaub sogar größer) wie bei einem integriertem steuersatz, jedoch ist der gabelschaft auch 1.5 zoll groß. bei integriertem ist es aber nur 1 1/8, dadurch kommt mehr druck auf den steuersatz beim springen und auch mehr aufs steuerrohr.

zum bike: ich find das bike eigentlich nur noch hässlich im gegensatz zum echo. warscheinlich wird es auch von den fahreigenschaften nicht an ein echo oder koxx nicht herankommen, da durch die ganzen alu, gold und titan schrauben das teil sicher ultra schwammig zum fahren sein wird. die gabel schaut auch höchst instabil aus, muss man aber noch abwarten. das einzig gute find ich, sind die isis kurbel und das pro lager.


----------



## billi (1. Juli 2003)

jetzt hab ichs verstanden  

aber was habt ihr alle gegen 4-kant ? bei mir hällt das wunderbar und ich bin wohl der schwerste fahrer hier im forum


----------



## aramis (1. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß auch nicht. Bei mir hat Vierkant auch immer gehalten. Ich hatte nie Probleme und bin über zwei Jahre ein XT-Innenlager gefahren.
Mittlerweile fahre ich Octalink. Damit hab ich zwar auch absolut keine Probleme, aber es kommt mir nicht steifer vor als der normale Vierkantkram und stabiler isses wohl auch nicht.



> ...jedoch ist der gabelschaft auch 1.5 zoll groß. bei integriertem ist es aber nur 1 1/8, dadurch kommt mehr druck auf den steuersatz beim springen und auch mehr aufs steuerrohr.



Die Logik versteh´ich nicht ganz. Das musst du mal genauer erklären. Meiner Meinung nach bedarf es keines neuen Standards. Das ist doch wieder nur so eine Aktion, damit sich nach und nach jeder wieder was neues kaufen muss.


Zum Thema:
Ich bin ja wirklich kein Monty-Freund (eher im Gegenteil) aber die Jungs haben die meiste Erfahrung in Sachen (20"-)Trialbikes. Deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Hütte Echo, Koxx usw. in irgendwas nachsteht. Selbst wenn die Kettenstreben nicht ganz so kurz sind, was aber auf dem Bild auch täuschen kann, muss das nix schlechtes sein.


----------



## biketrialer (1. Juli 2003)

du elender montyhasser du  
toto


----------



## King Loui (1. Juli 2003)

@ aramis

was soll da keine logik ergeben? das mit dem 1.5 zoll ist nicht nur dazu da, um einen neuen standart einzuführen. z.b. eine sherman einbrückengabel ist steifer als eine rock shox boxxer doppelbrückengabel. im freeride bereich ist das nicht schlecht zu gebrauchen, auch fürs trial wäre es nicht schlecht, ist aber durch die ausmaße des gabelschaftes zu schwer.


----------



## aramis (1. Juli 2003)

@Toto: Joa, noch viel mehr als Echo . Nee, aber mal im Ernst, die neue Monty-Bude macht ech nen geilen Eindruck

@Affe: blabla blabla blabla


----------



## biker ben (1. Juli 2003)

also vom aussehn gefällt mir das monty schon sehr gut.
zu den bauteilen kann ich nix sagen da ich noch ned so trialerfahren bin.
aber es scheint so als ob unten am unterrohr der monty schriftzug ist was bei einem backwheelhop bestimmt gut ausschaut.


----------



## saya-jin (2. Juli 2003)

ich war letzte woch in zelle beim monty vertrags-typen
der hat den neuen 26 city trial rahmen da gehabt,
habe zwar von 26ern nich so die ahnung aber ich fand den rahmen nich schlecht.
ma sehen wann man den im netz anschauen kann

@ 20ger fahrer
es giebt jetzt nen neuen freilauf von monty mit 4 sperklinken, 
macht auf mich nen guten eindruck 
werde ma berichten wie lange der hält!!

klaas


----------



## Levelboss (2. Juli 2003)

> ma sehen wann man den im netz anschauen kann



Ich hab schon ein paar Bilder gefunden:

Hier  und Hier


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Juli 2003)

ich kann beide Bilder nicht sehen und die Links gehn auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (2. Juli 2003)

Warum kommt Monty bei den 26"ern nicht endlich mal von diesen hochbauenden Gabeln weg?


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

ich finds nur hässlich....


----------



## saya-jin (3. Juli 2003)

der rahmen alleine find ich nich übel,
aber mit der gabel sieht das echt besch... aus


----------



## tobsen (3. Juli 2003)

wuah, die neuen montys sin echt hässlich wie die nacht finster...

tobi


----------



## biker ben (3. Juli 2003)

jo sind sie auch sau hässlich.


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (4. Juli 2003)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiik! das 26" ist auch hässlich! die komischen frästeile und die lange gabel... zum k*****

das einzig positive: nun hat's auch Monty endlich geschafft hinten scheibe zu montieren..... na ja, im anbetracht der bilder ist das ein kleiner trost, aber immerhin


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Juli 2003)

bäh! 
vorallem der Sattel bzw. das Sattelrohr


----------



## Hupe (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Also als ich den 26"er Rahmen beim Herrn Kranstöver gesehen hab, fand ich den schon ganz schick...aba so komplett...muss ja net. Naja ich hab eh noch kein geld für nen 26er, da hat sich da isses auch egal, wie die alle ausschaun.  

machts gut! Bald sind Ferien!*freu* und ich hab heute meine letzte Stunde Gammel-Latein gehabt!     Lars


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Juli 2003)

jetzt seh ich die Bilder auch..............bäh so ein drecks Zeugs, pfui........
tthyper rocks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Juli 2003)

also ich steh ja auf lange gabeln aber wenn ich das sehe, bäähh, bestimmt 450mm lang das teil! Lachhaft


----------



## Trialmatze (8. Juli 2003)




----------



## billi (8. Juli 2003)




----------



## konrad (10. Juli 2003)

man kann den rahmen ja auch anders aufbauen,wie dieser hier.
geht doch schon-oder was?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *man kann den rahmen ja auch anders aufbauen,wie dieser hier.
> geht doch schon-oder was? *



lol Das macht ja gleich nen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## konrad (10. Juli 2003)

@cryo-cube:war das jetzt ironisch gemeint?

ich mein-sattelrohr abflexen und dann ist der rahmen doch perfekt....!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (10. Juli 2003)

also der rahmen wär ja saugeil wenn da ned dieses komische zeug oben am sattelrohr wär.
so schaut es scho bessa aus aber ned grad besonders gut.


----------



## billi (10. Juli 2003)

das gebogene unterrohr passt optisch irgendwie net , finde ich


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *@cryo-cube:war das jetzt ironisch gemeint?
> 
> ich mein-sattelrohr abflexen und dann ist der rahmen doch perfekt....!? *



Ne ich meins ernst. Die zweite Version vom Bike sieht viel besser aus als die Standart Version mit der Gabel und so.


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Oktober 2003)

also ick hol mir hundertpro demnächst das neue monty 20" aba  in titan version und vorne mitner louise disc...dann kann ick ja ma fahrberichte posten....das sinnlostste allerdings am neuen monty find ich ist die lankwinkelbegrenzung damit die4  leitungen nich reissen ...bei mir sind die noch ni gerissen immer nur geplatzt ....aba der preis fürs neue monty is scho ma wieder


----------



## konrad (29. Oktober 2003)

nimm das bike mit ner marta SL-dann machste echt nen stecher!


----------



## biker ben (29. Oktober 2003)

meinem kumpel sind die leitungen schon 2 mal gerissen innerhalb von 2-3 monaten.
naja der stürtzt halt auch so geil.


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Oktober 2003)

@Konrad...kann man das überhaupt mitner marta bestellen ...also soweit ick weiss gibts das nur mit louise oda xt disc, oda wie jtzt


----------



## konrad (29. Oktober 2003)

naja,die marta muss du dir dann wohl noch dazu kaufen-aber wer geld für ein monty x-lite titan hat,der hat auch geld für ne marta SL


----------



## Mario-Trial (29. Oktober 2003)

wo wir grad beim thema marta sind...

Was ist der unterschied zw. ner Marta und ner Marta SL?


----------



## konrad (29. Oktober 2003)

dünne,gewellte scheibe,carbon-hebel,preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *ajo , aber warum steigen dann die ganzen downhiller und dualer auf 1,5 zoll gabelschäfte um wenn es doch so ******** sein soll  *




Na ja die Downhiller sind ja auch net ganz sauber 
steigen ja auch alle auf ne 4Arm kurbel
um anstatt nen 5Arm kurbel zu nehmen obwohl die meiner
meinung nach nen bisschen stabiler is da halt 5 arme *g*


----------



## billi (30. Oktober 2003)

ja ? warum ?


----------



## matthias,wandel (31. Oktober 2003)

jo ich hab da ma noch ne frage weiss einer von euch ob das neue monty hjetzt mit 4 sperrklincken frailauf ausgeliefert wird


----------

